# New Crochet gal



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok I am teaching myself how to crochet.. I find my chain is tight and my 1 1/2 and the double stitches are very loose. This is my first finished project an infinity scarf for my dd. any suggestions? Is it the way I hold my yarn? Or to much/little tension? Thanks!! 
View attachment 22716
View attachment 22717


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

usually it is your tension, and that comes with experience.

I would suggest you post the same in the fiber forum, and all the yarn type experts hang out there, and this area is for sewing. So you will find less help here.


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you I am sorry about posting in the wrong area. I am new to this site..


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes, please post over in the fiber arts as you will get a lot of input. 

From what I can see your tension is much too loose and you might be using too large of a hook for the weight of the yarn. If you were following along on a pattern did you use the recommended yarn and hook?


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

I used 4 weight med and it said to use a 5 hook. So that is what I used. I think it's just practice and getting to know the right tension needed. I think I really made sure my chain was tight and as I worked the scarf I relaxed the tension to much.. Need to find the middle ground. Thank you for putting up with me.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

no problem posting here, but more yarn people hang out on the fiber forum, so more information for you.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

When you chain concentrate on keeping your chain lose. The rest, make sure you are holding the yarn properly and practice, practice, practice...


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

When you're just learning, just keeping a hold of everything seems like a pretty big task. Proper tension will come with practice, but in the mean time shoot for keeping the loop just big enough for the hook to fit through. You also might try working in a solid color so that the difference in tension is easier to see throughout a piece. You started with a great first project where the tension isn't super important, so it still looks great!


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you!  working on a regular scarf now and it works better with loose chain stitches.. Also I am using 2 colors of yarn


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

If you loop your yarn around your pinkie finger of the hand opposite the hand holding the hook it helps to keep a consistent tension.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I've been crocheting for over 65 years and always do my starting chain with the next size bigger hook than the pattern calls for. That way the starting row isn't tighter than the rest of the item I'm making. I think your scarf is pretty and I'm sure your daughter loves it. Keep crocheting and before long you'll be a pro at it. I taught my granddaughter to crochet by having her make cotton dishcloths.


----------

